# XP herunterfahren



## King Euro (3. November 2003)

hi,

ich habe ein Programm, damit kann ich meinen PC herunterfahren, aber das läuft nur unter 98/ME  (95 hab ich net getestet).

Das Problem: 
ich glaube, dass man für XP einen anderen Befehl zum runterfahren benötigt... ...wenn ihn jemand kennt, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er ihn hier postet.

danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

NT-Systeme - zu denen auch Windows XP gehört - lassen sich nicht genau so herunterfahren wie die "alten" Windows-Systeme (95, 98, ME). Eine Lösung könnte evtl. so aussehen: http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_755.html
Ist zwar auch nicht optimal, weil nicht selber gemacht, aber es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. November 2003)

> Ist zwar auch nicht optimal, weil nicht selber gemacht, aber es sollte funktionieren.


Jaja immer dieser Eigenlob     

Gruß Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

Ich werd mich hüten, mich selbst für VB-Code zu loben.


----------



## King Euro (4. November 2003)

vielen, vielen Dank, hat mir sehr geholfen...
 is ja nicht so schlimm das es nicht selber programmiert ist, Hauptsache ist das mein PC nach einer bestimmt Zeit runterfährt.

Also, danke nochmal.


----------



## King Euro (4. Februar 2004)

Is zwar schon ein weilchen her, aber egal. 

Das mit dem runterfahren ging immer ganz gut, aber jetzt (31.12.03) habe ich formatiert und jetzt steht immer da: "Sie können ihren Rechner jetzt ausschalten!"
Daraufhin hab ich es auch bei anderen getestet und da steht immer das selbe, nur bei einem ging es, dass sich der Rechner alleine ausgeschaltet hat.

Woran kann das denn liegen?


----------



## Cracked (5. Februar 2004)

thx des habe ich ausch schon mal gesucht mit dem Herunterfahren


----------



## King Euro (5. Februar 2004)

Hä?
Eigentlich soll das immer noch eine Frage sein.


----------



## Tobiasm (5. Februar 2004)

Warum nehmt ihr denn nicht ExitWindowsEx? Wird nach MSDN von allen Windows-Versionen unterstützt.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Februar 2004)

> Das mit dem runterfahren ging immer ganz gut, aber jetzt (31.12.03) habe ich formatiert und jetzt steht immer da: "Sie können ihren Rechner jetzt ausschalten!"
> Daraufhin hab ich es auch bei anderen getestet und da steht immer das selbe, nur bei einem ging es, dass sich der Rechner alleine ausgeschaltet hat.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach kein VB-Problem, sondern liegt an Windows.
Sieh mal nach, welche Version installiert ist und ob ACPI unterstützt wird.


----------



## TheMatrixHasYou (18. Juli 2004)

NT systeme haben dafür eine ertra EXE
die liegt im system32 Ordner und heist "Shutdown.exe"!
dazu musst du nch einige befehle geben!
es gibt:
-f Alle offene Programme schliessen
-s Herunterfahren
-t 01 Nach einer eit herunterfahren(Die 01 gibt an wiefiele secunden er noch wartet!)
Also hier ein beispiel:
shell ("C:\Windows\system32\shutdown.exe -f -s -t 10")

So in diesem beispiel schliest er alle programme und fährt nach 10 secunden herunter!

GZ. Neo


----------



## Shakie (18. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheMatrixHasYou _
> *NT systeme haben dafür eine ertra EXE
> die liegt im system32 Ordner und heist "Shutdown.exe"!
> dazu musst du nch einige befehle geben!
> ...




Das ist doch das gleiche wie in dem bereits oben genannten Tipp 
Außerdem funktioniert es damit auch nicht. Der wichtigste Parameter ist schließlich nur -s, bei mir bleibt da aber immer die Nachricht "Sie können den Pc jetzt ausschalten" stehen (ich habe auch XP).
Allerdings gibt es hier das Programm *PsShutdown* als Freeware zum runterladen. Damit wird Windows komplett heruntergefahren (Parameter -k).


----------

